#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Printing Production Manager in Albania

## HRStrategy

Our client a company in the market of Signage, Digital Printings and Promotional Items wishes to hire a Production Manager in Albania

*Production Manager’s Responsibilities* 
Oversees the production process, drawing up a production schedule.
Ensures that the production is cost effective.
Decides what resources are required.
Drafts a timescale for the job.
Estimates costs and set the quality standards.
Monitors the production processes and adjust schedules as needed.
Is responsible for the selection and maintenance of equipment.
Monitors product standards and implement quality control programs.
Liaises among different departments, e.g. suppliers, managers.
Work with managers to implement the company’s policies and goals.
Ensures that health and safety guidelines are followed.
Supervises and motivate a team of workers.
Reviews worker performance.
Identifies training needs.

*Competencies:*
Proven experience as production manager.
Deep knowledge of production management.
Understanding of quality standards and health & safety regulations.
Knowledge of performance evaluation and budgeting concepts.
Experience in reporting on key production metrics.
Proficient in MS Office and ERP software.
Outstanding communication ability.
Excellent organizational and leaderships skills.
Attention to detail.
Strong decision-making skills and a results-driven approach.

Please send your resume by email at cv@hrstrategy.gr mentioning job title. 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants**:* committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services to our clients.

----------

